# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى الهندسي العام > منتدى الهندسة الكيميائية >  حقيقة وجود الزئبق الأحمر

## Blackangel

حقيقة وجود الزئبق الأحمر

للزئبق  عشرة نظائر، سبعه منها مستقره، ثم نظير غير مستقر، ونظيران ينتجان أشعة  بيتا السالبه، وأحد هذين النظيرين صناعي وهذه النظائر هي:
(hg 196) وهو نظير وجوده في الطبيعه 0.1% ، (hg 198) وهو نظير وجوده في الطبيعه 10%،
(hg 199)، (hg 200)، (hg 201)، (hg 202)، و(hg 204) ؛ جميعها نظائر مستقره في الطبيعه , لونها فضي لامع , و لها عدة استعمالات حيث  تستخدم في المجالات الصناعية مثل إنتاج (مواد كغاز الكلور وصناعات الورق)  والكهربائية مثل إنتاج (المصابيح والبطاريات) والكيماوية مثل (صناعات  الأصباغ وغيرها)والصيدلانية(مثل (صناعة بعض العقاقير) والطبية (مثل  استعماله في صنع حشوات الاسنان و موازين الحرارة و الضغط ) والعلمية مثل  (إنتاج المحاليل) وكذلك إنتــــاج مبيدات الفطريات.
(hg 197) نظير غير مستقر في الطبيعه، حيث يتحول إلى ذهب0

(hg 203) نظير طبيعى يشع أشعة بيتا السالبه، (hg  205) نظير صناعي يشع إيضا أشعة بيتا السالبه ؛ وأما النظير الطبيعى فلونه  يميل إلى الحمره الداكنة اللامعة أو يكون فضيا مائلا للخضرة بحسب نقاوته و  طبيعة شوائبه ، أما النظير الصناعي فهو يميل للون أكسيد  الزئبق   الأحمر   مع كونه سائل ميتالك. و كان الروس أيام الإتحاد السوفييتي يستخدمون النظير  الطبيعي في دارات الإستقبال في أجهزة الراديو لتقوية الإشارة , كما أشيع  استخدامه من قبل الوسطاء الروحيين في استخراج الكنوز أو سحب (تنزيل) مبالغ  ضخمة من المال لذلك فإن سعره هذه الأيام يتجاوز ال 500000 دولار للغرام  الواحد . بينما تم انتاج النظير الصناعي في الإتحاد السوفييتي أيام الحرب  الباردة لاستخدامه لأغراض عسكرية كالقنابل و رؤوس الصواريخ شديدة الإنفجار ,  كما استخدم في تصنيع القنابل النووية والأسلحة المتطورة الأخرى .

----------


## الوسادة

*و الله هالزئبق بطلع منه ما توقعت انه مهم لهالدرجة سبحان الله حتى انه بتحول لدهب

شكرا عالمعلومات ايها الملاك الأسود*

----------


## Blackangel

مشكورة الوسادة 

على مروركِ وروعة التعليق

وأضيف شي بسيط الزئبق الأحمر يستخدم

عند بعض الناس  في السحر  وله تأثير عجيب

مع انه غالي جداً  والي بمسكه معه لو غرم يعدم 

لأنه محرم شرعاً في بعض الدول ويتواجد

في مناطق العراق 

مودتي  لكِ

----------


## (dodo)

شكرا عالملومات الحلوة

----------

